# Too big for my perfect pony?



## fairylesley (31 October 2013)

Have had my wonderful 14.1hh pony for 6 weeks now. I'm 33 5'5 and weigh 9 and half stone. I've waited since I was two to get him and I'm absolutely thrilled. I didn't want a big one and we matched well. I'm just wondering what reaction other people have had to adults riding/buying ponies. I went to a tack shop the other day to look at saddles as his saddle feels a little small for me. The lady made me feel awful as she said something's gotta give maybe I should of got a bigger horse and then said looking at me she thought I would need a 15.2hh I was gutted. And explained I was wearing heels! She just looked at me funny. I'm more than happy with him but just concerned I might be too big for him. Others have said I look fine on him. Please let me know your thoughts, thanks x


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 October 2013)

do you have a picture? Im sure you arent too big for your pony and there are lots of adults who ride ponies too. The woman in the tack shop sounds like a know-it-all *insert nasty word* and Id just ignore her and be happy with your lovely pony. I am 36 and have a 14.2hh and was recently told by an RI how lovely it is to see someone not overhorsed for a change


----------



## Boysy (31 October 2013)

I would think not, she was probably jealous cos she's too big to enjoy ponies. I'm a lot older than you 5ft 3 10st and have 13.3 & 14.1 myself.


----------



## Mince Pie (31 October 2013)

I'm 5'4" and usually weigh about the same, this lad is 13.2!


----------



## paulineh (31 October 2013)

For many years I had a 13.2hh New Forest gelding and I did high level Endurance with him. This included the 100 mile Golden Horse Shoe. He was never lame or sorry for himself. Although I now have 2 x 15 plus Arabs I still have a little 14hh Arab mare who at the age of 23 is still healthy and winning Endurance rides.

I am 5ft 4in and weigh 10 stone. I have never had any comments about riding a pony. I would take no notice of what other people say. You could always say that you have control and at least are not over horsed.


----------



## fairylesley (31 October 2013)

Thanks guys these wonderful posts are making me feel better. Without seeing me on him she suggested I got 'something bigger!'. I'm not all about the big I prefer the pony! :0)x


----------



## hoggedmane (31 October 2013)

I am 5ft 10 and until I was 28 still rode my second pony who was about 14.2. When she was 23 (and I was 26) we won the riding club cup for the horse with most points over the year. I probably weighed about 11 stone.


----------



## JFTDWS (31 October 2013)

5'9 and mine are 13,3 -15hh.  My main pony is 14,1.  If you're too tall, I'm positively obscene! 


BTW, my response to shop assistants who say things like that to me is "ah you don't want my business?  No bother, I can probably get it cheaper on t'internet anyway".  And walk away.  The cheek of her!


----------



## hnmisty (31 October 2013)

I'm 5'1" and 9 & 1/2 stone, and I had a 14.1ish pony on share for a year. I now have a 16.1hh TB lol


----------



## chorro (31 October 2013)

I'm 5ft 1 and 9 1/2 stone and my Arab is 14.2  but even when I was 12 stone she carried me with ease. 
If it makes you feel better better I read an article that said a horse can carry 25 to 28% of its body weight. 
I'm sure you look fine on your pony just concentrate on enjoying having your dream pony :-D


----------



## Supersonic2 (1 November 2013)

My ride and drive pony is 14.1 and I loved riding him, and went hunting with him a couple of times and he was much admired - no nasty comments! I'm 5'4" and over 10 stones. 

May I suggest you forget about rude catty remarks from people who don't know any better - he's your perfect pony and why should you allow their silly ignorant comments to disturb your peace of mind?

 Yes, saddles are made for people of all sizes, and ponies aren't just for kids - as recent articles in H&H have discussed. 

Go to a different tack shop or get a different saddle fitter, is my suggestion. Do tell us how you get on! (I didn't get my perfect pony until I was much older than you!)


----------



## fuze (1 November 2013)

I'm 5'6, 9.5st, and my new boy is 14hh on his tippy toes.

Ignore nasty remarks, it's just jealousy because they can't ride something that size. Everyone knows that ponies are more fun


----------



## fairylesley (1 November 2013)

Thank you so much, what disturbed me was that she said (again without seeing him) that a larger saddle to fit me would harm him greatly. She just made me very anxious and like I was an idiot for buying a 14.1hh. Stupid woman hey!


----------



## Mince Pie (1 November 2013)

She may have a point there - depending on how long his back is will determine the length of saddle you can get. The saddle must not go past his last rib, sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs here! Best way to go is to speak to a saddle fitter


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 November 2013)

Or get a good quality treeless saddle (eg, Heather Moffett, Solution, Barefoot...), or a WOW saddle (2nd hand if new is too expensive).


----------



## Anna* (1 November 2013)

You are certainly not too big! I'm 5'3 / 5'4 and pushing 9.5 stone at the moment (newly loved up weight gain!) My girl is only about 14.1hh. I wouldn't swap her for anything. She is my soulmate and I wouldn't listen to anyone who told me that she is wrong for me 

Lets see if the pics work - never done it before!


----------



## Capriole (1 November 2013)

I couldn't comment on whether you are too big or not since we haven't seen a photo, and am surprised other people are telling you you're fine, or not as the case might be, without seeing you both.

It's not all about height, build also needs to be taken into consideration. You've mentioned that she made comments about his suitability without seeing even him, but are asking us to do the same!

And she might have a point about the saddle, we don't know. 
His back length will take what it can take, and for that you need someone to come out and fit a saddle properly. If you need a bigger seat size than he can carry it won't do him any good to cram yourself into a smaller size or have a too long (treed) saddle on him.

I'm the same as JFTD with rude assistants though, I will happily walk. But was she being rude or trying to advise you and you've taken it the wrong way?


----------



## fairylesley (1 November 2013)

How do I submit pics on here? X


----------



## Clodagh (1 November 2013)

From your description even if he is a little tb he should still be able to carry you.
I must weigh about 10.5 stone and am 5'7", I rode my sons 13.2 short backed welsh pony quite happily. TBH though I didn't fit her saddle, I have got long thighs and had to have really long stirrups or sit on the cantle, so long stirrups it was. She could only wear a 16.5" ( from memory,it might have been a 16"))
I would get recommendations for a good saddle fitter and get someone to come out with a selection of saddles to try.


----------



## Capriole (1 November 2013)

Clodagh said:



			From your description even if he is a little tb he should still be able to carry you.
		
Click to expand...

My point is, how can people slate the shop assistant for saying hes too small without seeing the pony, then happily say hes fine also without seeing the pony?


----------



## xgemmax (1 November 2013)

You're not too big, lots of adults ride ponies! I'm 5'5 9 stone and ride a 14.1 new forest and he's more fun than my 15hh who i feel and look tiny on haha (think its my short stirrups but still!)


----------



## Mince Pie (1 November 2013)

fairylesley said:



			How do I submit pics on here? X
		
Click to expand...

From FaceBook:
go to the image you want so that it fills the screen
right click 
click 'copy image url'
type [ img ] (without the spaces)
paste the url
type [ /img ] (again without spaces)
there should be no spaces between the [] and the url.

From Photobucket:
click copy image link
paste here


----------



## MiniMilton (1 November 2013)

I'm 5'6, 10 stone and ride a 14'3 pony that has a fairly light connemara type build. I don't think I look too big on him. Just have a look at william fox pitt riding some of his horses. He looks bigger on his horses than I do on my pony and I don't see anyone making objections to him.

WFP and Henton For Fun
http://www.foxpitteventing.co.uk/horses/current-horses/

Me and my pony (excuse the dodgy position)
http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/Aoifemac/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps887521d4.jpg.html


----------



## fairylesley (1 November 2013)




----------



## fairylesley (1 November 2013)

Stirrups are very long on this pic :0)


----------



## Capriole (1 November 2013)

Never mind about that, better than cranked up so your knees are round your ears :biggrin3:

Have you got any side on pictures?

Pony looks lovely


----------



## fairylesley (1 November 2013)

Thanks for your help x


----------



## fairylesley (1 November 2013)

Unfortunately not at the mo but I can take some and post. Hubster is not the best photographer!


----------



## Clodagh (1 November 2013)

Capriole said:



			My point is, how can people slate the shop assistant for saying hes too small without seeing the pony, then happily say hes fine also without seeing the pony?
		
Click to expand...

I get that, I wasn't slating the shop assistant, although she sounds like a real find for her employers!


----------



## JFTDWS (1 November 2013)

Capriole said:



			My point is, how can people slate the shop assistant for saying hes too small without seeing the pony, then happily say hes fine also without seeing the pony?
		
Click to expand...

Because if I understand the OP correctly, the shop assistant hadn't seen the pony either, thus has no basis for her assertion that the OP is too big for it?  

Besides, it's pretty rude to say to someone that they're too big for their beloved pony - her job is to help find them a saddle, not criticise her choice in horse.  I'd be annoyed if someone said it to me, and I think it's inadvisable for any company wishing to keep their clients to employ people who say things like that without seriously good cause!


----------



## Capriole (1 November 2013)

JFTD said:



			Because if I understand the OP correctly, the shop assistant hadn't seen the pony either, thus has no basis for her assertion that the OP is too big for it?  
!
		
Click to expand...

Well yes! That was my point all along! Its no safer for posters to say definitively that shes fine on the pony when we havent seen it, than it is to say the shop person is wrong for saying the OP is too big without seeing it. I thought I'd explained myself clearly but maybe I haven't.
If the pony had had crap conformation and was built like a razor blade with a ridiculously short back and pasterns like spaghetti, the OP might have had problems. And we didn't know it wasn't as we hadn't seen it either! As it is, from what I can see of it in that front on pic it looks a rather nice sort.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 November 2013)

Capriole said:



			Well yes! That was my point all along! Its no safer for posters to say definitively that shes fine on the pony when we havent seen it, than it is to say the shop person is wrong for saying the OP is too big without seeing it. I thought I'd explained myself clearly but maybe I haven't.
If the pony had had crap conformation and was built like a razor blade with a ridiculously short back and pasterns like spaghetti, the OP might have had problems. And we didn't know it wasn't as we hadn't seen it either! As it is, from what I can see of it in that front on pic it looks a rather nice sort.
		
Click to expand...

TBF, I think it would have to be horrifically badly put together for 9st to be too heavy for it, at 14,1 - and that's unlikely enough for me to say it's probably fine.  I agree that, having seen the photo, it's possible to give a better judgement, and that a better, side on photo would strengthen that further.  But photos can be deceptive too - so realistically any answer you get on here is a bit "blurry round the edges", if you see what I mean  

My point is also, to an extent, it doesn't matter whether the assistant is talking out of her arse or not - it's still rude and not a good way to keep customers!


----------



## cobgoblin (1 November 2013)

Can't see your saddle in pic,but if you want a bit more bum room go for a straight cut square cantle saddle. I ride a 14-14.1 cob with a very short back in a 17" kent and masters dressage with no problem. I'm 5'6 and 10-10.5 stone with long legs.


----------



## Capriole (1 November 2013)

Yep ok I give up. I will stick to giving actual advice on animals I've seen and leave the telepathy to those who are plainly better at it.


----------



## chorro (1 November 2013)

I was once told that my arse was too fat for a13.2 hunter pony . I'm 5ft 1 and weighed 8 stone at the time. 
They might have had a point I can't see my bum so maybe it was too fat :-D


----------



## Anna* (1 November 2013)

JFTD said:



			Because if I understand the OP correctly, the shop assistant hadn't seen the pony either, thus has no basis for her assertion that the OP is too big for it?  

Besides, it's pretty rude to say to someone that they're too big for their beloved pony - her job is to help find them a saddle, not criticise her choice in horse.  I'd be annoyed if someone said it to me, and I think it's inadvisable for any company wishing to keep their clients to employ people who say things like that without seriously good cause!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this!

You are so lucky if you manage to find your perfect pony. You can't cast it aside for the sake or a couple of inches! ;-)


----------



## kaiserchief (2 November 2013)

You'll be fine - I'm 5'5, 8 stone and my pony is 13hh if he's on tippy toes! We probably do look a bit daft, but I recently took him on a 10 mile fast fun ride and he was out in front the whole way, giving the big horses a lead past scary monsters and was impeccably behaved. Everyone was dead impressed with him


----------



## fairylesley (2 November 2013)




----------



## fairylesley (2 November 2013)

Will get someone to take a side view with me on him this weekend but this obviously is just him from the side. &#128052;&#128139;


----------



## paulineh (2 November 2013)

Along with having ridden a 13.2hh pony in Endurance events, I also had a 13hh New Forest gelding that I hunted for many seasons. He often gave a lead over some tricky fences and was also used by the hunt to take the hunts mans horse while he was in thick cover. My little Champ was one in a 1,000,000

Some people should learn manners and for a shop assistant to be rude is not on. They are there to be of help not criticise. 

Carry on having fun with your "Perfick" pony


----------



## JFTDWS (2 November 2013)

fairylesley said:








[/URL]
		
Click to expand...

Very nice!  Doesn't resemble a yak at all, and as such I can't image you're too heavy for him!


----------



## MiniMilton (2 November 2013)

He's a handsome boy! He looks nice and sturdy too. If the pony is comfortable carrying you and you feel balanced on him then that's all that matters. 

I fell in love with a 14h/14.1 strawberry roan superstar when I was a teenager. She just felt amazing to ride. Mum agreed to buy me a horse. I didn't ask about the little superstar. She was just a pony and I "needed a horse" . So I went out and bought a 15.2 that ended up being a maniac at times. Nearly 20 years later I still think about her and wish I had gone with my heart and got her.


----------



## paulineh (2 November 2013)

This is my 14hh Arab mare on her way to winning ( for the 3rd time) a 80k (50 miles) Endurance race at the age of 22 yrs old .this year at 23 she won another 80k race







And this is my 13.2hh forester going through a river on Exmoor during the 100 miles ride at the Golden Horse Shoe. He got a Silver award 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/50155027@N00/371743621/" title="Bay at the GHS by mydass15, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.staticflickr.com/122/371743621_fdd44135d4.jpg" width="374" height="500" alt="Bay at the GHS"></a>T


----------



## paulineh (2 November 2013)

The other link did not work


----------



## JFTDWS (2 November 2013)

paulineh said:



			The other link did not work






Click to expand...

Great photo - and look at the chin strap - ah the nostalgia!


----------



## fairylesley (2 November 2013)

Those pics are fab! I'd like to start endurance but not sure how to get into it. I think he'd be perfect for it :0)


----------



## Mince Pie (2 November 2013)

Pony looks to have a good length to take a slightly larger saddle should you need it - possibly a 16.5/17" (my 13.2 can carry a 17"). Also he's lovely!


----------



## paulineh (2 November 2013)

Fairylesley. Where are you based there are groups all over the country that would be only too willing to help you start in a wonderful sport. The season has now finished but groups have pleasure/training rides throughout the winter. They also hold training and social days/evenings

This is the main website. 
http://www.endurancegb.co.uk


----------



## fairylesley (2 November 2013)

Thank you so much I will check the website out, I'm in huddersfield west Yorkshire.


----------



## paulineh (2 November 2013)

Great this is the website for that group

http://www.westridingegb.co.uk


----------

